# Whatsit Saturday 2/11



## 480sparky (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Bossy (Feb 11, 2012)

Grapefruit?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 11, 2012)

Raw chicken skin?


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 11, 2012)

tongue?


----------



## Desi (Feb 11, 2012)

fish roe?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 11, 2012)

Desi said:


> fish roe?



I had to Google that one.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 11, 2012)

fish roe is yummy!


----------



## thinkricky (Feb 11, 2012)

Gross


----------



## sm4him (Feb 11, 2012)

soap bubbles?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 11, 2012)

is it your colonoscopy?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope this one goes two weeks before someone gets it right.... it was a helluva lot of work to take!



Schwettylens said:


> is it your colonoscopy?



You need to adjust the zoom on the video camera you've hid in my living room.


----------



## thinkricky (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like... Plastic lung?


----------



## thinkricky (Feb 11, 2012)

Gelatin?


----------



## Compaq (Feb 11, 2012)

Fish eggs??


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 11, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Fish eggs??



Already tried.


----------



## Compaq (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh, fish roe is the same as fish eggs? Never knew that!


----------



## Diffuser (Feb 12, 2012)

A snail?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2012)

Time for a hint:  It is part of a living creature.  Not saying whether it's alive in the shot or not, though.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like living coral.


----------



## thinkricky (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm pretty stumped


----------



## pgriz (Feb 12, 2012)

It looks like some kind of wet organic tissue. Can't be the outside part as the material looks too delicate. There is an apparent cell structure... For some reason, I'm thinking squid or octopus.  But you're in Iowa, and I don't think those roam your backyard...  at least not in the last 1,000,000 years or so.


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 12, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> fish roe is yummy!


Fish roe is bait! (unless it's on sushi)

Looks like a tongue to me as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

Next hint:  It *IS* an 'outside part'.


----------



## ang1995 (Feb 13, 2012)

Worm?


----------



## Diffuser (Feb 14, 2012)

A wet nose (from a cat or so?)

The confusing bit is, you said before ... not telling whether alive or dead?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 14, 2012)

Diffuser said:


> A wet nose (from a cat or so?)
> 
> The confusing bit is, you said before ... not telling whether alive or dead?



Winner, Winner!  Chicken Dinner!







And this was a damn hard one to get, because the little turd never stops rolling / running around!


----------



## Diffuser (Feb 14, 2012)

nice one, you got me thinking for days ;-)


----------



## nmoody (Feb 14, 2012)

haha! good one


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 14, 2012)

My next clue was gonna be, "It smells!"


----------



## thinkricky (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow amazing. I would never have gotten that.


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 14, 2012)

that was a good one...


----------



## Automagic (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree, that was a good one. I stared at it for a while the other day and couldn't think of anything that wasn't already said.


----------

